
Learn how to build and train a machine learning model from scratch - jtolds
https://goc.vivint.com/problems/mlc
======
marssaxman
I've seen a fair amount of this
"\\(\mathbf{W}\cdot\mathbf{x}+\mathbf{b}=\mathbf{y}\\)" stuff on the web
recently, and my eyes glaze over even harder than they do when confronted with
traditional math notation. Is this intended to be a human-readable notation,
which I could possibly go learn somewhere if I knew what it was called, or is
this the result of failed javascript?

------
Dowwie
Kaggle offers a much more open and social coding challenge experience than
this

